# تعال اسكن فيا



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2010)

++ تعال اسكن فيا  ++



تعال اسكن فيا ايها الصالح
وحل بروحك القدوس واصنع منزلا ..

تعال ادخل الى اعماقى
واكتشف ما تخبأه 
واصلح ما بداخلها
وجدد كالنسر شبابى 

تعال امكث معى 
فان النهار قد بدأ يميل 
وليس لي سواك
انت استـأنس بك

تعال ارعى عند مراعى قلبى بحبك
ارع مشاعرى واحاسيسى وكل حواسى 

تعال املك هذا القلب 
اسلمك ذاتى واخضع لك مشيئتى
واعطيك كل رجائى
واضع فيك كل ما املك
ليكون تحت طوع يداك
وتحت طوع مشيئتك

فهبنى ان اطمئن
فانت هو الهى 
وبين حضنك يصير كل شىء فى سلام








​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

كلدانية قال:


> ++ تعال اسكن فيا  ++
> 
> 
> 
> ...


آميــــــــــــــن


----------



## christianbible5 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

آمين يا رب...

صلاتك رائعة اختي الغالية...

ارفع هذه الصلاة عن نية شهداء كنيسة سيدة النجاة...

ميرسي الك...


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااا لمرورك اخ  abotarbo 
  سلام الرب معك
​


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك للمرور اخ christianbible5 

  ربنا معاك 
​


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

آمين اسمع صراخى يا سيدى


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراا لمروك jesus.my.life 
 باركك الرب​


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

آمين

شكرا للصلاه الجميله

الرب يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2010)

باركك الرب اخ النهيسي
شكراا لمرورك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2010)

نورت الموضوع كليمو


----------

